# Stefan2209´s T-pix



## Stefan2209 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi,

thought i´d as well post some pics of my quite small T collection. Nothing serious, though... 

*Xenesthis immanis*, cb 2. or 3. instar - pics taken fresh after molting


























*Thrixopelma ockerti* (Peru), cb 4. instar





















Have a nice weekend.

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## syndicate (Feb 9, 2008)

nice shots Stefan :]


----------



## Frédérick (Feb 9, 2008)

cool pics and very nice specimens you have there, can't wait for the xenesthis prices to lower a little bit!


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 9, 2008)

x.immanis:drool:  i need some


----------



## Stefan2209 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

thanks for appreciation!

That Xenesthis is a freak genus to my opinion!  
Always acting defensive at the slightest disturbance but backing up as soon as they realize they can´t eat one...
Just gotta love them... :drool: 

The price situation in regard of this genus seems indeed to be a bit "strange", at least around here: sometimes one will be offered already medium sized specimens for quite decent prices, on other occassions it´s just hard to find any young slings at all. 
When one finally manages to find something that´s still quite "fresh" in regard of early instar age, one has to put out more cash than for bigger specimens...

Anyway - as these are extremely hardy spiders i´m not too much worried because of the cash spent, can´t go too far off with these...

The said-to-be T. ockerti is strange, too, and literally the exact opposite of the Xenesthis: totally calm and docile, strangewise this particular specimen even isn´t caring too much about direct contact with humans, as i have it running up my hands quite frequently during maintenance work.
Apparently very fast growers, too, going through three instars in just three months.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 10, 2008)

Great pictures.
X. immanis are awsome, one of my favorite to keep.
Wait till the adult colors strat to really show.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi,

small update:

*Brachypelma smithi*, cb 4. instar
















*Thrixopelma ockerti* (Peru), cb 5. instar - fresh after molt
















Regards,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi,

some more...

I finally overcame my scruples and grabbed some of my Avi´s for a picture session:  

*Avicularia braunshauseni*, Brazil, cb 5. instar
















*Avicularia spec. "Amazonica"*, Brazil, cb 7. instar (fresh after molt)
















That´s all for today, folks.

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi there,

another sunday, some new shots.

*Avicularia versicolor*, cb juvenile 6. instar











*Poecilotheria rufilata*, cb juvenile instar unknown











That´s all for now, folks. Have a nice sunday.

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

even another sunday, time for some more pics.

*Poecilotheria regalis*, cb juvenile, fresh after molt











*Poecilotheria rufilata*, cb juvenile, fresh after molt











*Avicularia braunshauseni* (Brazil), cb juvenile, 6. instar





Starting to change into adult coloration...





Resting on index finger....





"All Boots!"  











Have a nice sunday!

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi,

even once more sunday again, so once more time again for pictures of some fuzzy bugs.

Something new:

*Avicularia geroldi* (Brazil), cb 1. instar
















*Avicularia versicolor* (Martinique), cb 7. instar, fresh after molt










"BOOTS!"















Performing stunt on a paintbrush  






Have a nice sunday everybody.

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (May 18, 2008)

Hi,

just another sunday, just some more pics of fuzzy bugs...

*Avicularia braunshauseni* (Brazil), cb, 7. instar


























*Avicularia spec. "Amazonica"* (Brazil), cb, 8. instar





Man, she´s gorgeous... :drool: 











And something new, literally...

*Avicularia velutina* (Brazil), cb, instar unknown, juvenile female





















That´s all for now, folks.
See you at another sunday.

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## opticle (May 18, 2008)

i can tell you hate avics awesome pics mate


----------



## olablane (May 18, 2008)

Those are some fantastic kids you have there. Keep the photos coming.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi there,

small update...

*Avicularia versicolor*, cb 8. instar











*Avicularia spec. "Peru purple"*, cb 6. instar











*Avicularia cf purpurea* (white-tipped hairs, when adult), cb 6. instar











*Avicularia minatrix*, cb 6. instar











*Avicularia velutina*, cb young female approx. 8. instar











*Avicularia spec. "Amazonica"*, cb 9. instar
















*Psalmopoeus cambridgei*, cb 8. instar











Thanks for looking.

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## syndicate (Jul 15, 2008)

hey its not sunday is it?haha ;]
nice p.cam you got there!great species


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Stefan,

Do you know who decided to use the name "_A. velutina_" for the spider you have?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Eric,

nope - donno.

I´m not too engaged with Avicularia, but some close friends of mine are. This is the very reason for my evergrowing stock of Avicularia

The reason, too, why i rarely ask twice about the origins of the parental generations, my friends are much more interested in such details than i could claim to be.

Anyway, i´ll just check back with my buddies - maybe they know the answer to your question.

Will get back to this.

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Aug 24, 2008)

Well...,

another sunday, i guess, you get the idea...  

*Avicularia cf purpurea*, cb 7. instar











*Thrixopelma ockerti*, cb 6. instar male











*Ephebopus cyanognathus*, cb 6. instar











*Avicularia huriana*, cb 6. instar






*Avicularia minatrix*, cb 8. instar female - fresh after moult











*Avicularia braunshauseni*, cb 8. instar female











Fresh in today:

*Poecilotheria ornata*, cb juvenile, unsexed











And a freebie... ;P 

*Lampropelma violaceopes*, cb 1. instar






Have a nice sunday.

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## seanbond (Aug 24, 2008)

gorgeous ornata........


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 18, 2008)

seanbond said:


> gorgeous ornata........


Thanks Sean!

Together with P. regalis one of "the oldschool-hobby" species and definitely one of my favorites!  


Hi to the rest,

don´t mind, not yet sunday, but i thought i might update this thing one more time anyway.  

*Avicularia spec. "Peru purple"*, 7. instar
















1,1 *Cyriocosmus elegans*, couple mating






*Avicularia azuraklaasi* (or at least what´s sold under this name....), young female











*Avicularia cf purpurea* (form with white-tipped hairs), 8. instar, still unsexed - i hope for this specimen to turn out to be a female, as i´m having a second specimen that´s already sexed as being a male....










"Paintbrush artist"  






*Avicularia huriana*, 7. instar, at least sold under this name - this specimen looks particular weird to me, as it´s now resembling the juvenile colours of A. spec. "Amazonica" very closely, but it´s lacking the bandings on the legs that species shows.
However, i have no doub it´s *no* A. spec. "Amazonica" as the slings looked quite different and the slings sold at a much lower price than the "Amazonicas". Wonder, how it´ll look once it´ll be adult.
Anyway - as i don´t plan on breeding this species, i don´t care too much.






*Avicularia spec. "Amazonica"*, 10. instar, female


























Have a nice weekend.

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## BCscorp (Oct 18, 2008)

Great pics Stefan!


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there,

well, no sunday again - hope you don´t mind me updating this thing anyway...

*Cyriocosmus perezmilesi*, hopefully a female, but not sexed yet...











*Psalmopoeus cambridgei*, adult male, fresh after maturation molt






*Avicularia huriana*, 8. instar female











*Avicularia cf purpurea*, (sub-?)adult female











*Avicularia cf purpurea*, adult male






*Avicularia spec. "Peru purple"*, 9. instar female
















*Avicularia minatrix*, 9. instar female






*Avicularia azuraklaasi*, subadult (?) female






*Poecilotheria rufilata*, 5. instar - one out of 5 specimens of a communal setup






*Ephebopus cyanognathus*, 8. instar female
















That´s all for now folks.

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 21, 2009)

awesome pics, I love watching the avics grow up through pictures. They change color so much.  I can't wait till my amazonica gets that big, is yours a slow grower?(compared to other avics)


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just my opinion, but I wouldnt hold any Ts when they are freh from a molt. They need that time to grow, stretch, and harden. Just my opinion though


----------



## fatich (Jan 22, 2009)

one of the best piture thread l have ever seen 
danke für alle stefan^^ schöne bilder hehe


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jan 25, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> awesome pics, I love watching the avics grow up through pictures. They change color so much.  I can't wait till my amazonica gets that big, is yours a slow grower?(compared to other avics)


Hi,

I mainly started to produce pictures of very young Avicularia specimens for that particluar purpose to have some kind of documentary at hands about how different "species" (or whatever those are) change their looks through their development process. Indeed: fascinating!

I find the A. spec. "Amazonica" to be quite comparable in development speed with species like A. braunshauseni and A. huriana - not too surprising, as all mentioned species are known to grow rather large and massive in comparison to other Avicularia species.
I wouldn´t say though that the A. spec. "Amazonica" are faster in their development. If i take a peek at the molting cycles, they don´t have faster cycles than other species, they just have more massive and pronounced size gaines with each molt.

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jan 25, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> Just my opinion, but I wouldnt hold any Ts when they are freh from a molt. They need that time to grow, stretch, and harden. Just my opinion though


Hi,

don´t worry, no offense taken, as i generally fully second your worries.

With the pictured specimens, taking pics of very young specimens was essential to be able to get material for comparison (see post above).
Taking pictures of specimens that would be as "fresh" out of a molt as could be was necessary for the purpose to get pictures with as vibrant colours as possible.

Maybe funny, though: i would have much more scruples to do the very same with larger specimens. The younger the spiders are, the shorter is the recuperation period they need after a molt...

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jan 25, 2009)

fatich said:


> one of the best piture thread l have ever seen



Hi,

thank you! - I have to admit, though, i´m not too happy with the last update: i so wanted to snap some pics of that P. rufilata group all cuddled together behind their bark pieces, just my batteries in the cam ran out of energy when i was about to start taking more pictures. :8o 

Will try to get that shots over the next days....



fatich said:


> danke für alle stefan^^ schöne bilder hehe


Gern geschehen und danke für die netten Worte!
You´re welcome and thank you for the kind words!

Have a nice sunday everybody,

Stefan


----------



## burmish101 (Apr 8, 2009)

You always have the best pics Stefan! Just wondering have you had any luck keeping african ctenids?


----------



## Stefan2209 (Apr 8, 2009)

burmish101 said:


> You always have the best pics Stefan! Just wondering have you had any luck keeping african ctenids?


Hi,

thanks for the compliment!

I have to admit, though, this impression may not be the whole truth: let´s rather say, the 5% of pictures i post here have turned out fairly ok. If you could just see the other 95% - oh dear... :8o 

I have raised and kept three different african Ctenidae over the years. Somewhere in the true spider section must be some pictures of them. Had been no big deal, as the spiders were pretty straight forward in regards of keeping, not too picky with keeping conditions to my experience.

While i´m at it, some more fuzzy bugs:

*Avicularia versicolor*, subadult male





feeding....






*Poecilotheria subfusca* (Highland), approx. 5th instar, unsexed






*Poecilotheria rufilata*, communal set up, 5th and 6th instars
















*Avicularia cf purpurea*, fresh adult female - gotta mate this lady up over the next days...











*Avicularia spec. "Peru purple"*, subadult female











Take care anybody.

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice pic's!  I really like those rufilata shot's.


----------

